# LF: Show Guppies



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone point me to the right direction where I can get show quality guppies here in BC?

Thanks.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

What kind of style guppies are you looking for? What do you consider as a show quality? Try Fantasy Aquatics out


----------



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

blurry said:


> What kind of style guppies are you looking for? What do you consider as a show quality? Try Fantasy Aquatics out


Thanks for the tip.

Red Moscows, Blue Grass Snakeskins, etc.

Quality that would win/be presentable in an IFGA show.


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm interested to know too!


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

About two weeks ago I was at Island pets in Richmond, the males they had were just meh, but the females were amazing! The nicest females I have ever seen in a LFS by far! If you are close I'd take a trip out there


----------



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

Unfortunately, there are no good specimens available in BC.

My closest lead was a breeder in ON: Show Quality Guppies | Port Dover, Ontario NOA1N7
They have a fantastic selection, overnight express shipping would be $50 for 1-4 trios.

I also found Guppy Designer Home who is based in BC, but he doesn't have any for sale.


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Ipu richmond has some beautiful deluxe guppies I piked some up today not sure if that's what your looking for.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, Tecstasy!

Went to IPU but not quite what I'm looking for.

Was hoping to find guppies like these... (photo taken from Joe Putta of Thailand)


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried thoese are some nice colours


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go on aquabid. There used to be a guppy club in Vancouver and they brought in alot of show guppies. 
Show guppies are usually sold in trios. 
Pet shops don't typically get show guppies as they buy 
Bags
Of. 40 or
More of each strain . Farms would be selling guppies to wholesalers and then into pet shops. 
However there are alot if nice ones coming out of Sri Lanka. If you can get females that are the same strain or pairs then the females are pure.


----------



## kanda (Oct 18, 2014)

*Show Guppies*

I am importing Show Guppies from the US right now. As long as theey get across the border in 4-6 months I should have beautiful Hawiian Blue Moscows!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

shame this thread is well over a year old and the member hasn't logged back in in about the same amount of time. I am going to go ahead and close it for that reason.


----------

